# Ta Da! Rachel's fluffy butt by request!



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

For everyone who asked for pics of rachel's fluffy butt! here it is! :curtain: :doh:


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

"Look at the butt on that.... 

Yeah....she must work out..... "

a la Dumb and Dumber (I know it's supposed to be "he" must work out.)


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*Lol*



Carsonsdaddy said:


> "Look at the butt on that....
> 
> Yeah....she must work out..... "
> 
> a la Dumb and Dumber (I know it's supposed to be "he" must work out.)


That made me chuckle and groan at the same time! LOL:bowl:


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

You need to change her name to fluffy 

BTW... Rachel looks GReat!


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*thanks!*



vrocco1 said:


> You need to change her name to fluffy
> 
> BTW... Rachel looks GReat!


I already call Simon, my cat Fluff! LOL thanks Vern!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Rachel's butt feathers look great. Your groomer did a nice job.


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*thanks!*



Oaklys Dad said:


> Rachel's butt feathers look great. Your groomer did a nice job.


thanks rob! It was at petsmart but they did a good job, didn't they?


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Cute, very cute! She has a lovely rump!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Hehehehe ... that's one fine lookin' butt!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Do you trim it or is she a natural!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Pretty Petticoats! Tee Hee!


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*thanks!*



justmejanis said:


> Cute, very cute! She has a lovely rump!


thanks Janis! She hasn't wanted to get in her pool even though it is warm here, I guess she wants to stay fluffy? LOL:doh:


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*Lol*



KatzNK9 said:


> Hehehehe ... that's one fine lookin' butt!


Butt Mom! You didn't show my pretty face! LOL


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*trim*



golden&hovawart said:


> Do you trim it or is she a natural!


She went to the groomer's yesterday and got bathed, brushed, her nails done, and her feet trimmed, and a little off the butt! LOL


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*thanks!*



Griffyn'sMom said:


> Pretty Petticoats! Tee Hee!


her butt feathers do look like pettincoats, don't they? thanks!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Baby got back


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Work It Rachel!!!!!!!!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I like fluffy butts and i can not lie
You other brothers can't deny.......


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

She looks like one of those rap guy's girlfriends?


----------

